

Motorola Releases Source for GPS Watch - Tsiolkovsky
http://sourceforge.net/motorola/motoactv/news/2012/11/motoactv-release-1711-source-code-available/

======
new299
motoactv source has been available for a while. I guess this is just an
update?

